# The Hired Hand



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

It's getting that time of the year that gutters need cleaning and roofs need a walk over. Is all your caulking in place and are you winterized.
If you are unsure give me a call and have it taken care of.

Thank You 
Mark


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought you were pretty busy till April. man this economy needs a shot in the arm. been very slow here too. good luck. heard you did great work.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark does very good work and he is *reliable*! He has done two jobs for us and we were very happy with both.

BUMP!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have always heard good things about him and his work. I am currently doing a small job for a member here myself. its great seeing small business get work. :thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark i've got alittle job that you might be intrested in.. I will try and get ahold of ya tomorrow..


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

That`s fine. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Merry christmas mark to you and yours. Thank you so much for coming to my rescue over the past few years (love my porch).

I hope the new year will a great one for you. 

Marlene


----------

